# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درخواست راهنمایی در مور دشیمی دارویی

## 0M0HamMad0

سلام
دوستان کسی اطلاعاتی در مورد این رشته شیمی دارویی داره ؟
دوره کارشناسی باید چه رشته ای رو بخونیم برای شیمی دارویی؟ مهندسی شیمی یا شیمی ؟
اصلا این شیمی که برای رشته ریاضی نوشته با رشته شیمی کاربردی چه فرقی داره ؟

ممنون

----------


## par.rah

واسه خودت میخوای؟

خب را به خود فارماسی دی فکر نمیکنی؟

----------


## seyed sajjad

اگه ی اطلاعی درباره رشته شیمی دارویی بدین ممنون میشم
میشه از این رشته وارد دارو سازی شد؟

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> واسه خودت میخوای؟
> 
> خب را به خود فارماسی دی فکر نمیکنی؟


آره خودم و یکی از دوستان
داروسازی قبولیش خیلی سخته و از طرفی هم میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم چون توی رشته های تجربی تنها رشته ای که به درد من میخوره همون داروسازیه که اونم ...
بیشتر به شیمی علاقه دارم چون هم گرایش های خوبی داره هم راحت میشه کار آفرینی کرد ( نگاه من به شیمی دارویی و داروسازی این نیست که یه داروخونه بزنم و دارو بفروشم !!)

----------


## par.rah

> آره خودم و یکی از دوستان
> داروسازی قبولیش خیلی سخته و از طرفی هم میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم چون توی رشته های تجربی تنها رشته ای که به درد من میخوره همون داروسازیه که اونم ...
> بیشتر به شیمی علاقه دارم چون هم گرایش های خوبی داره هم راحت میشه کار آفرینی کرد ( نگاه من به شیمی دارویی و داروسازی این نیست که یه داروخونه بزنم و دارو بفروشم !!)


البته الان هم در دارو کسی به این فکر نمیکنه اما به نظرم اومدن به تجربی منطقی تره واست...
.گرنه که شیمی کاربردی بخون و واسه ارشد تجزیه بخون و بعدش آزمون معادل بده و داروساز شو

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> البته الان هم در دارو کسی به این فکر نمیکنه اما به نظرم اومدن به تجربی منطقی تره واست...
> .گرنه که شیمی کاربردی بخون و واسه ارشد تجزیه بخون و بعدش آزمون معادل بده و داروساز شو


ممنون
اون شیمی که جز رشته های ریاضی فیزیکه دقیقا چیه ؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> واسه خودت میخوای؟
> 
> خب را به خود فارماسی دی فکر نمیکنی؟


پرهام جان خط دوم چیه دقیقا؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> البته الان هم در دارو کسی به این فکر نمیکنه اما به نظرم اومدن به تجربی منطقی تره واست...
> .گرنه که شیمی کاربردی بخون و واسه ارشد تجزیه بخون و بعدش آزمون معادل بده و داروساز شو


آقا مهندسی شیمی باید خوند یا شیمی؟
این دو تا چه فرقی میکنن؟

----------


## MeHDi96

> ممنوناون شیمی که جز رشته های ریاضی فیزیکه دقیقا چیه ؟


اون مهندسي شيميه. شما بايد شيمي كاربردي بخوني يا با معدل بالا يا با كنكور ارشد بري شيمي دارو. كه در اخر هم دارو ساز نميشي و زير گروه داروسازي حساب ميشي.موفق باشي…

----------


## MeHDi96

> آقا مهندسی شیمی باید خوند یا شیمی؟این دو تا چه فرقی میکنن؟


شيمي كاربردي. مهندسي شيمي براي رشته رياضيه و شيمي كاربردي تجربي. مهندسي شيمي خيلي از درساش مشترك با مكانيكه. موفق باشي…

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> شيمي كاربردي. مهندسي شيمي براي رشته رياضيه و شيمي كاربردي تجربي. مهندسي شيمي خيلي از درساش مشترك با مكانيكه. موفق باشي…


ممنون
من یه جایی یه چیزی در این رابطه خوندم
میشه بفرمایید که این چیزی که خوندم درسته یا نه؟
برای علوم دارویی میریم رشته ریاضی فیزیک - 4 سال مهندسی شیمی رو میخونیم تو دانشگاه - 2 سال ارشد یکی از گرایش های شیمی مثلا شیمی آلی یا تجزیه یا ... رو میخونیم و بعد آزمون phd میریم علوم داروئی
درسته؟

----------


## par.rah

> آقا مهندسی شیمی باید خوند یا شیمی؟
> این دو تا چه فرقی میکنن؟


هم از مهندسی و هم از شیمی محض،کاربردی میشه دارو رو خوند..منتها اول باید ارشد بگیری و بعدش تطبیقی بزنی

----------


## par.rah

> ممنون
> من یه جایی یه چیزی در این رابطه خوندم
> میشه بفرمایید که این چیزی که خوندم درسته یا نه؟
> برای علوم دارویی میریم رشته ریاضی فیزیک - 4 سال مهندسی شیمی رو میخونیم تو دانشگاه - 2 سال ارشد یکی از گرایش های شیمی مثلا شیمی آلی یا تجزیه یا ... رو میخونیم و بعد آزمون phd میریم علوم داروئی
> درسته؟


ک نمیکنیم پی اچ دی باشه و صرفا دکتری عمومی هستش، فارماسی دی یعنی
ف

----------


## par.rah

> اون مهندسي شيميه. شما بايد شيمي كاربردي بخوني يا با معدل بالا يا با كنكور ارشد بري شيمي دارو. كه در اخر هم دارو ساز نميشي و زير گروه داروسازي حساب ميشي.موفق باشي…


رشته شیمی محض/کاربردی هم واسه رشته ریاضیه و هم تجربی و البته از هر دو دسته میشه وارد فارماسی دی شد! تا اونجایی که میدونم این دسته داروساز هم میشن اما خب خیلی کم میگیرن

----------


## par.rah

> پرهام جان خط دوم چیه دقیقا؟


گفتم خب چرا به فارماسی دی فکر نمیکنی؛
فارماسی ذی اون چیزیه که بچه ها در کنکور سراسری قبول میشن، یعنی مثل پزشکی که mediciene D ,md هستش یا حتی دندون اینم pharmacy.D هستش و دکتری عمومی هستش و بعدش واسه تخصص دارو 12 تا گرایش از جمله بیوتنولولژی دارویی، فارماسیوتیکس(داروسازی صنعتی)، گنوزی(گیاهی)، شیمی دارویی، فارما اکانومیک(اقتصاد و مدیریت دارو) و .... اینا پی اچ دی هستن..حالا اگه لیست کامل پی اچ دی ها رو میخوای، بگو تا بگم

----------


## newpath

> گفتم خب چرا به فارماسی دی فکر نمیکنی؛
> فارماسی ذی اون چیزیه که بچه ها در کنکور سراسری قبول میشن، یعنی مثل پزشکی که mediciene D ,md هستش یا حتی دندون اینم pharmacy.D هستش و دکتری عمومی هستش و بعدش واسه تخصص دارو 12 تا گرایش از جمله بیوتنولولژی دارویی، فارماسیوتیکس(داروسازی صنعتی)، گنوزی(گیاهی)، شیمی دارویی، فارما اکانومیک(اقتصاد و مدیریت دارو) و .... اینا پی اچ دی هستن..حالا اگه لیست کامل پی اچ دی ها رو میخوای، بگو تا بگم


یعنی اگه کسی ارشد شیمی دارویی بگیره !!! میتونه بعد آزمون داروسازی بده و داروساز بشه ؟ فرقش با داروسازی که از رشته تجربی اومده چیه ؟ امتیاز تاسیس داروخانش چطور حساب میشه ؟

----------


## par.rah

> آقا مهندسی شیمی باید خوند یا شیمی؟
> این دو تا چه فرقی میکنن؟


مهندسی شیمی قبولیش خب خیلی سخت تر از شیمی محض/کاربردی هستش

مهندسی شیمی شریف مثلا رتبه حدود 500 میخواد و درس هاشون هم بیشتر مهندسی هستش و شبیه ترین رشته به مکانیک
شیمی محض و اربردی تفریبا مثه همن و تا لیسانس کلا کمتر از 10 واحد با هم تفاوت دارن
مثلا درس های شیمی محض شریف ورودی 94 اینا هستن : تجزیه 1، آلی 1، فیزیک 1، ریاضی 1، ادبیات، تفسیر موضوعی قران

کسی که کاربردی بخونه میتونه ارشد محض شرکت کنه،و در حقیقت تجزیه و آلی که میشه از اونا وارد داروسازی شد گرایش های محض هستن

----------


## par.rah

> یعنی اگه کسی ارشد شیمی دارویی بگیره !!! میتونه بعد آزمون داروسازی بده و داروساز بشه ؟ فرقش با داروسازی که از رشته تجربی اومده چیه ؟ امتیاز تاسیس داروخانش چطور حساب میشه ؟



آقا سیاوش والا من اصلا نمیدونم این رشته شیمی دارویی چیه و فک میکردم جز رشته های تجربی حساب میشه...
اصلا نمیدونم امتیاز داروخونه چطوری حساب میشه واسش

----------


## newpath

> آقا سیاوش والا من اصلا نمیدونم این رشته شیمی دارویی چیه و فک میکردم جز رشته های تجربی حساب میشه...
> اصلا نمیدونم امتیاز داروخونه چطوری حساب میشه واسش


اون شیمی محضی که اشاره کردین جریانش چیه ؟ چون تقریبا از تمام رشته های علوم پایه و مهندسی میشه ارشد امتحان داد فقط یه سری دروس پیش نیاز میخوری که باید پاس کنی تو ارشد ... یعنی مثلا کسی ارشد شیمی محض بگیره بعدش چطور میتونه داروساز مثه شما بشه ؟ یه راهنمایی کنین .. از اول نشینیم 6 7 سال واسه پزشکی بخونیم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## par.rah

> اون شیمی محضی که اشاره کردین جریانش چیه ؟ چون تقریبا از تمام رشته های علوم پایه و مهندسی میشه ارشد امتحان داد فقط یه سری دروس پیش نیاز میخوری که باید پاس کنی تو ارشد ... یعنی مثلا کسی ارشد شیمی محض بگیره بعدش چطور میتونه داروساز مثه شما بشه ؟ یه راهنمایی کنین .. از اول نشینیم 6 7 سال واسه پزشکی بخونیم


ببین، هر تصمیمی که قراره تو سازمان غذا و دارو گرفته بشه توی دانشکده ما مطرح میشه...واقعا سازمان غذا و دارو و ... داروسازایی که از شمی تجزیه میان رو قبول ندارن و ...
اما به هر حال میشه خوند دیگه...از شیمی تجزیه یا الی میشه به دارو رسید، باز بیشتر پرس و جو کن

----------


## newpath

اینم یه لینک واسه کسانی که علاقه دارن که البته آخرش نفهمیدم میشه داروساز شد یا نه .. البته داروسازی از تجربی 7 سالست اگه اشتباه نکنم .. ولی از رشته ها دیگه .. 4 سال کارشناسی 2 سال ارشد 4 سالم دکترا .. تازه اگه بینش وقفه نباشه !! 
از شيمي به داروسازي-همگام سنجش

----------


## par.rah

> اینم یه لینک واسه کسانی که علاقه دارن که البته آخرش نفهمیدم میشه داروساز شد یا نه .. البته داروسازی از تجربی 7 سالست اگه اشتباه نکنم .. ولی از رشته ها دیگه .. 4 سال کارشناسی 2 سال ارشد 4 سالم دکترا .. تازه اگه بینش وقفه نباشه !! 
> از شيمي به داروسازي-همگام سنجش


7 هم نیست تازه، معمولا 6 ونیم ساله تموم میشه!
و اینکه باید دونست که این دکتری که میگی چیه! خود داروسازی که از کنکور قبول میشیم، فارما دی هستش! یعنی مثه پزشکی اینا دکترای عمومی هستش( معادل ارشد رشته های فنی)...این دکتری که شما گفتی باز هم عمومیه یا پی اچ دی، البته بعیده پی اچ دی داروسازی باشه

----------


## newpath

> 7 هم نیست تازه، معمولا 6 ونیم ساله تموم میشه!
> و اینکه باید دونست که این دکتری که میگی چیه! خود داروسازی که از کنکور قبول میشیم، فارما دی هستش! یعنی مثه پزشکی اینا دکترای عمومی هستش( معادل ارشد رشته های فنی)...این دکتری که شما گفتی باز هم عمومیه یا پی اچ دی، البته بعیده پی اچ دی داروسازی باشه


تو مهندسی و علوم پایه چیزی به اسم دکترای عمومی نداریم .. دکترا معادل تخصص رشته های پزشکیه و فوق دکترا معادل فوق تخصص پزشکی
پ . ن : منظورم واسه رسیدن به داروسازی بود تو پست قبل .. از رشته های فنی و علوم پایه

----------


## par.rah

> تو مهندسی و علوم پایه چیزی به اسم دکترای عمومی نداریم .. دکترا معادل تخصص رشته های پزشکیه و فوق دکترا معادل فوق تخصص پزشکی
> پ . ن : منظورم واسه رسیدن به داروسازی بود تو پست قبل .. از رشته های فنی و علوم پایه


خب میدونم اینایی که میگی رو اما بعید میدونم نظام پزشکی این دکتری که میگی رو معادل پی اچ دی داروسازی در نظر بگیره و همون دکتری عمومی در نظر میگیره احتمالا

----------


## newpath

> خب میدونم اینایی که میگی رو اما بعید میدونم نظام پزشکی این دکتری که میگی رو معادل پی اچ دی داروسازی در نظر بگیره و همون دکتری عمومی در نظر میگیره احتمالا


اینم یه لینک دیگه .. امیدوارم مفید باشه 
آگهي پذيرش دانشجو براي رشته هاي Ph.D و تخصصي داروسازي

----------


## par.rah

> اینم یه لینک دیگه .. امیدوارم مفید باشه 
> آگهي پذيرش دانشجو براي رشته هاي Ph.D و تخصصي داروسازي


مرسی ازت، کامل متوجه شدم اما واقعا کسی که ارشد مدیریت داره نمیتونه با یه داروساز در آزمون پی اچ دی رقابت کنه، ما ها حد اقل 3 سال میریم داروخونه و کل دارو ها رو باید حفظ شیم و فارماکولوژی!!!( کشنده ترین درس بچه های پزشکی!)....

----------


## newpath

> مرسی ازت، کامل متوجه شدم اما واقعا کسی که ارشد مدیریت داره نمیتونه با یه داروساز در آزمون پی اچ دی رقابت کنه، ما ها حد اقل 3 سال میریم داروخونه و کل دارو ها رو باید حفظ شیم و فارماکولوژی!!!( کشنده ترین درس بچه های پزشکی!)....


اینم یه مطلب در مورد حد نصاب امتیاز واسه تاسیس داروخانه ...  خیلی طولانیه پروسش ! 
براي شهر تهران   2750 امتياز
براي شهرهاي 1.000.000 نفر و بيشتر  2700 امتياز
براي شهرهاي با جمعيت 500 هزار الي يك ميليون نفر  2600 امتياز
براي شهرهاي با جمعيت 300 الي 500 هزار نفر    2500 امتياز
براي شهرهاي با جمعيت 100 الي 300 هزار نفر     2300 امتياز
براي شهرهاي با جمعيت 50 الي 100 هزار نفر   2100 امتياز
براي شهرهاي با جمعيت 20 الي 50 هزار نفر    1700 امتياز
براي شهرها و روستاهاي با جمعيت كمتر از 20 هزار نفر  1600 امتياز

ا مدرك ديپلم  500 امتياز
با مدرك دانشگاهي در رشته هاي غير علوم پزشكي 600 امتياز
با مدرك كارداني و كارشناسي در رشته‌هاي علوم پزشكي  800 امتياز
با مدرك كارشناسي ارشد و بالاتر در رشته‌هاي علوم پزشكي  1000 امتياز
با مدرك كارشناسي داروسازي 1600 امتياز
با مدرك كارشناسي ارشد داروسازي 1750 امتياز
با مدرك دكتراي عمومي داروسازي 2000 امتياز
با مدرك دكتراي تخصصي داروسازي (با پايه داروسازي) 2200 امتياز
ضوابط و شرايط تأسيس داروخانه در کشور ایران : سایت پزشکان بدون مرز

----------

